# Lawyer



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

.*One afternoon a lawyer was riding in his* 
*limousine when he saw two men along*
*the road-side eating grass.*

*Disturbed, he ordered his driver to*
*stop and got out to investigate.*

*He asked one man, "Why are you eating grass?"*

*"We don't have any money for food," the*
*poor man* *replied. "We have to eat grass."*

*"Well, then, you can come with me* *to my*
*house and I'll feed you," the lawyer said.*

*"But sir, I have a wife and* *two children with*
*me. They are over there, under that tree."*

*"Bring them along," the lawyer replied.*

*Turning to the other poor man he stated,*
*"You may come with us, also."*

*The second man, in a pitiful voice, then said,*
*"But sir, I also have a wife and six children with me!"*

*"Bring them all as well," the lawyer answered.*

*They all entered the car, which was no easy task,*
*even for a car as large as the limousine.*

*Once under way, one of the poor fellows turned to*
*the lawyer and said, "Sir, you are too kind.*
*Thank you for taking all of us with you."*

*The lawyer replied, "Glad to do it.*
*You'll really love my place.*
*The grass is almost a foot high."*

*C'mon...*

*Did you really think there was*
*such a thing as a heartwarming **lawyer story???*


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's why 99% of lawyers give the other 1% a bad name.


----------

